# Thomson 15LCDM03B 15" TV.



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

I recently purchased one of these tv's to take to Spain as it works on both Pal and Secam. It worked brilliantly in Spain when we were on mains hook-up which was 100% of the time! On returning to the UK we went on a Motorcaravanners Club rally and as we didn't have mains power I plugged the set into my 1000w inverter (both leisure batteries fully charged) The set refused to power up and the only response I got was a clicking from the mains inline transformer. I then looked for the 12v dc power input port but couldn't find one, only a port marked "12v out". Now this set is advertised everywhere (Google the above) as having both 240v and 12v power inputs so have I missed the elusive 12v connection or are the adverts misleading? Nearly forgot to mention, the tv handbook makes no mention of a 12v dc in power supply.
Thanks,
Richard.


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi,

We have one of these and we have never used it on anything else but 12v DC. I can't run out and check the finer details (our MH is in storage) but when we purchased the TV we were supplied with a 12v plug as well as the mains adapter.

Have a look among the multitide of cables it ships with.

MarkM


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, we have Thompson 15" TV flatscreen, dont know the model no. but if it is the same one as yours the 12v is at the back a round fitting with a flat end, we used it the other week whilst in the New Forest on both 12v & 240v, hope this helps  Anne & Tony


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

Hi MarkM, Anne & Tony, Thanks for your replies, Mark, I've checked all the leads supplied with the set and none are for a 12v power supply. Anne & Tony, the only 12v connection on the rear of my tv is a 12v out supply for connecting the tv to a computer monitor. I phoned the Thompson help line on Friday and they told me that one of their technicians will get back to me asap. I'll let you know what they say.....
Thanks again, Richard.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

What kind of invertor? Make Model It sounds like the invertor as got a problem

*If it is 12v*, it will be the same hole/inlet that the inline transformer lead goes into. Do be careful, beware that 12v from a transformer is 12v from a charged battery it is 12.8 from a charging battery it can be up to 15v


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

Hello George, The mains inline transformer steps the power down to 19v dc, the inlet port on the tv says "19v dc power in" I've had the inverter checked and it's working fine.
Thanks, Richard.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dickle

Says here that it is 12v too, but nowhere showing the back.

http://www.jacksons-camping.co.uk/videotv/thomson-15LCDM03B.htm

That is the first time I have heard of a TV not working from invertor, must be a real cak power supply not to work via invertor, I have tried loads of stuff on invertors, many computers and 20 + tv's and never had even a flicker of a problem

If it does have a direct 12v in feed, you may find it costs more in AH than running via an invertor

BTW no matter what I have tested not found one item yet that doesnt run with a Quasi Sine wave invertor.


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Dickle

The Thomson 15" has a power input socket on the rear of the set, the plug is round with one flat side as has been mentioned.

The connectors you should have recieved would be the 240v which converts the power to 19vdc and a 12v cigarlighter power pack which steps the power up to 19vdc, this plugs in the same place as the 240v plug hence only one input point.

Some of the early sets supplied by avtex did not have the 12v adaptor but this is going back a couple of years.

It looks like you are a plug short (sorry)

Regards

Nick


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

Thanks George & Nick,

George, I'm going to check the set on my mates inverter, then see where I go from there.

Nick, I think you've sussed the problem.......a missing lead! The set was made in 2005 so the 12v adapter should have been supplied. I'll see what Thompson have to say but I think you've hit the proverbial nail on the head.

Thanks to you both,

Richard.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Richard
Noticed your in South Wales.
I had problems with our Avtex tv and found that the supplier is in Whitchurch, Cardiff and they are the importers for your tv too. They were really helpful and took my tv into their workshop so give them a ring or email a question if you think they are the main distributor for Thomson tv which I believe they are. 
http://www.avtex.uk.com/low_voltage_audio_visual_specialist/low_voltage_audio_visual_specialists.htm

Otherwise you will have to contact the people who sold it to you.


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

Thank for that Chris, I'll contact them today.

Richard.


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

OK Folks, I've just phoned Avtex and they told me that a lot of dealers do not supply the 12v lead as standard with the TV. I bought the set on Ebay thinking I'd got a bargain at £320. Avtex can supply a 12v lead for £49.80 which I've ordered. This seems expensive but it's not the ordinary inline transformer type, this one steps the voltage up from 12v to 19v. So if your thinking of buying one of these sets ask the dealer if the 12v lead is supplied as standard.

Thanks for all your help & prompt replies,

Richard.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

That extra lead is adding up to the cost of the tv now? Usually the set sells for £399 so that could be why it was cheaper? I would have assumed that a lead would have been with it? Glad you sorted it out as I found avtex to be very helpful.
cHRIS


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris, 
With the lead the price comes to £369.80 which is a saving of about 30 quid, I expect the set can be bought with the lead supplied for about this price, but like I said make sure you ask the dealer if it's included.
Cheers mate,
Richard.


----------

